# Passengers thinking they are tipping us



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Last week I gave 2 rides, and they asked "how do you like doing this" and I explained how Lyft is better to drivers because they allow you to tip. 

Both pax said that they do tip, and that they set it up in their account profile.

Informed them that was for UberTaxi and not for UberX. I told them to go back into that section of the account and read the fine print. We get no tips. 

Both got out of the car without tipping.

To editorialize, I don't blame the pax for non-tipping. Uber manipulated the message that tipping isn't required. I suggest you patronize their competition. Since Uber only cares about market share, jeopardizing that market share will be the only way to force meaninful change.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Foober has immature terrible management and the company will never "grow up" under the current leadership.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

The tip aka (booking fee) is included. But uber gets all of it.


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

UberPissed said:


> Last week I gave 2 rides, and they asked "how do you like doing this" and I explained how Lyft is better to drivers because they allow you to tip.
> 
> Both pax said that they do tip, and that they set it up in their account profile.
> 
> ...


See guys, you can learn a lot for this dude. Don't sit here and whine and cry. He gets it. If you don't like Uber's structure, don't use it. That is the best way to promote change.


----------

